# Can't mount nfs share: below nearest filesystem?? (solved)

## d0lby

lol, funny how typing something out/writing down a problem can help you solve it sometimes!

Anyway, just in case someone else gets the same error message "below nearest filesystem" when trying to mount NFS, I'm going to post the symptoms and the solution - no point wasting all this typing!

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, I'm having a problem mounting an exported directory from another computer (server) which on the server is mounted from secondary hard drive. Mounting other points off the server which do not contain mounts under it off of another device works fine.
> 
> my mount attempt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

omg, lol, I just thought of this idea as i was typing "Must I export that directory seperatly?" And it turns out that was what fixed it!

I just changed my exports to this:

```
/ auron(sync,rw,no_root_squash)

/mnt/backupDir auron(sync,rw,no_root_squash)
```

And now I can mount it successfully!

However, ls'ing on temp/mnt/backupDir still show's up nothing,

But if i mount server:/mnt/backupDir directly to another location, I can get the listing and access it fine... 

Hmmm, interesting....

----------

